#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello!

## IMA_OvAcAdO_UwU

Hi! I'm new here at RPA! And it's pretty awsome. :=): 
I have roleplayed on different sites and a lot of them never turned out to be the best. :T_T:  :-_-;:  ::'(: 
SO! That's all! ::alice::  :-T-: 

 :XD:

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi OvAcAdO, welcome to the forum! We hope you like it here.

To get started why not go downtown where we have random conversations and silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here! 

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you enjoy our little corner of the internet, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Alura

Hello, hello! Welcome!  :(wave):

----------


## Enigma

Welcome IMA_OvAcAdO_UwU, we hope you enjoy your time here.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Ovacado!

----------

